# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Alice: Madness Returns

## vintagepower3

Im not finiding this game anywhere near as good as i would have hoped. Has anyone else played this and if so what are your views on it thanks.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

Iv got it, so far its quite good. But i have to say, its REALLY long! A very time consuming game, so havent gone back to it yet!

----------


## StarscreamsRise

I have to disagree shelly, its not that long actually. There are only five chapters in the entire game. I think it could be completed from start to finish with several hours. Ive finished it & am trying to d it on nightmare, but so far only got to chapter to because i could not be bothered. Still great though

----------


## muffin

I'm running it on a PC with keyboard contols and find it incredibly difcult to get through the clanking up bit at the end of chapter 1, where you have to duck under the hammer, shrink and then run and jump to get to the last door. I've tried changing the difficulty to easy but that doesn't seem to make it any easier.
I don't normally play this type of game, I usually do the Myst type games but I've got hooked by this game and am really frustrated.
Any suggestions would be helpful.

----------


## ShelleyCowie

To be honest, it wasnt much easier on the xbox version. I found some things really annoying and i still havent completed the game. I loved the concept, the story. But the gameplay bit just wasnt up to scratch. They could of made it a simpler system in my opinion.

----------


## muffin

I'm glad it wasn't just me, if you look on the internet people say it is too easy.
I have just started the predecessor, American Mcgee's Alice which is very similar in concept and although the graphics aren't so good it is easier and you can save at difficult spots.

----------


## PitFall

I have completed this game long time ago.I played this because I don't have any game at that time to play.I will say it is not too bad to play.

----------

